# 2005 Sentra trunk release button



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Having troubles with the trunk release button, will work every so often and other times does nothing...have to shut off the car and use the remote button to pop the trunk. Anyone else have this issue or know if there's an easy fix for it?

Thanks!


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone?? Or am I the only one with this problem..?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked the switch?? I havent had the issue.. yet, hit up a wrecking yard or new ones are not that expensive, should the switch turn up to be bad


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm thinking it is the switch making intermittent contact, gonna see what the dealer cost would be. Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

should be about $35


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I bought a new switch and still have this problem, the trunk will still open with key fob though. I checked the fuse and it's good, what else could it possibly be? Don't really want to take it to the dealer for this..

Thanks!


----------

